# sundown 3-12 afternoon



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2008)

Great day today.....got up around 1:30....Bumps were soft and forgiving.....met jonny poach and then greg...then proceded to lap temptor.....today was effin awesome.....practiced a bit on the kickers....got a spread.and an iron X...almost down....I was chicken shit in the beginning to hit them...but after just hitting them a bit straight on i got a little courage...jonny and greg were throwing down some old school cheese.....would have been awesome to have the rest of the crew......looks like ill be there tomorrow around the same time.....anyone else shoot me a pm..


steve


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

I got there around 4 pm and skied my ass off until 7 pm. The bumps are beautiful. I think we're finally in the corn cycle so I hope they soften similarly for Sunday. You could just crush the lines today. Slush explosions! The first hour was amazing; second best bump day ever, bested only by the Friday night powder bump night a few weeks back. It then started to crunch up a bit, but still was forgiving into the evening. Jonny and powhunter convinced me to rock the knee flags today. Good luck with the Krylon approach, boys! :lol:

I got the spread dialed for the first roller. Chris Sullivan says they plan to add a few lips on there. I nailed a couple of complete single twisters on the bottom kicker and a pretty feeble twister-spread attempt. I think I'll play conservative on Sunday and concentrate on a good single twist. The Velveeta was flowing this afternoon for sure.  :lol:

Skied a few runs with loafer89 and Warren. Sorry if I was short with you guys this afternoon. I didn't mean to come across anti-social, but I was in full on practice mode. Met with Brian for only one run on the bumps. Then Nor'easter was roped for grooming so we did a run down Tom's and cut over to hit the lower kicker a few times. I finished on Gunny a bit after 7 pm as N'E was still roped when I had to leave. Gunny was firming up pretty quickly. Hope the bumps are still soft for Brian tonight.

Chris Sullivan also said they will extend the new lower bumps a bit. There are only 3 or 4 rows right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow the Velveeta was flowing..the snow must have been mad creamy..It was mad Applesauce a little southwest of you where I was grilling up Steeze in the bumps and booters of Blue mountain..Holla


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was grilling up Steeze in the bumps and booters of Blue mountain..Holla



You really need to bring that mad steeziness up to the mighty Sundown on Sunday. Come on, GSS. Imagine if you school all of us the bragging rights you'll have...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

I think we should all plan on Mount Snow for their last Sunday of the season that they're open.  We'll have an impromptu AZ bump off with peir voting at the end of the day for kicks. Snow seems like the most central location to all.  

I say this now and I'll probably get stuck in some work obligation :roll:   But it would be a good way to end the season with an AZ meet up as I bummed for not being able to make the Bush.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I think we should all plan on Mount Snow for their last Sunday of the season that they're open.  We'll have an impromptu AZ bump off with peir voting at the end of the day for kicks. Snow seems like the most central location to all.



I'm game. I do think Snow will push for a late closing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm game. I do think Snow will push for a late closing.




I imagine tickets will be cheap anyway, but perhaps if we can get 20 or so to commit it will end up an even better deal. It would be kind of cool to have the season start and 'somewhat' finish with an AZ outing at the same location. 

That said, I hope to still be skiing at Sugarloaf or Wildcat in May, but I recognize those areas are a bit far of a hike for most on the board.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> You really need to bring that mad steeziness up to the mighty Sundown on Sunday. Come on, GSS. Imagine if you school all of us the bragging rights you'll have...



Sorry..I'll be at Blue Sunday..they're only open 10 more days so I have to get in where I fit in..Ya Heard..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm game. I do think Snow will push for a late closing.



420 weekend at Snow???


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sorry..I'll be at Blue Sunday..they're only open 10 more days so I have to get in where I fit in..Ya Heard..



I'll sweeten the offer. Your lift ticket is on me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 420 weekend at Snow???




I was guessing they'd go for the 27th, but that might be the one steeze.  If so, your sponsoring the safety meeting


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

ohh shiiiit.  i wish i had a picture of a gauntlet being thrown.  

DH, good idea. Mt. Snow will be killing it, bump wise, if they stay open till late april/early may.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I was guessing they'd go for the 27th, but that might be the one steeze.  If so, your sponsoring the safety meeting



What's a safety meeting.,..:smash::-D

Vermont is the best place to spend 420 day..IMHO


----------



## 180 (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope to see all you guys at Bear Mountain Mogul Contest.  Looks like you have all picked your game up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

180 said:


> I hope to see all you guys at Bear Mountain Mogul Contest.  Looks like you have all picked your game up.



Ha ha ha. :lol: BMMC is for the big boys like yourself. Our little local contest is for the wannabe hacks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Bumps were pretty sweet when I got there around 6pm.  They quickly firmed up after Greg left though.  By 8 they were pretty rough.  The evening groom screwed me out of several runs, which sucks, but it is what it is.  After Greg left I over shot the lower kicker on the left and pretty much fell on my face (too far forward), ejecting out of one ski.  I landed hard on my left side, knocked the wind out of me and now my shoulder is even more screwed up than it already was.  I also landed on my keys, so not I have a big sore spot on my left thigh.  :roll:  Other than that and getting yelled at by ski patrol it was a pretty good night.  At some point I decided to work on the upper jump so I hiked back up to hit it a few times.  I'm having a lot of trouble landing it and being able to continue on into the bumps.  I ended up calling it a night at 9pm.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

Dude - you have to save big wipe-outs like that for Sunday! Less speed; more "pop" needed on both jumps.

Seriously, hope you're okay.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yesterday was fun and the moguls on Temptor where really nice and soft until around 6pm when the snow started to freeze up. If you can believe it, yesterday was the first time ever that I have skied a freshly groomed trail at Sundown and Gunbarrel was great for the first run down and I got third tracks on it.

In all I did 5 runs on Temptor, 2 on Stinger, 2 on Canyon, 4 on Gunbarrel, 1 on Nor'Easter, and 1 on Tom's Treat/Canyon, not bad for three hours of skiing.

The snow got really firm by the time we quit and headed home at 7:30pm.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed you Loafer.  I saw you a few times, but we just never got synced up.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry I missed you Loafer. I saw you a few times, but we just never got synced up.


 

That's okay, I did not want to get in anyone's way with Warren in the moguls even though I am now chasing him down them anyway:blink:.

We did look for you guys around 7pm, but I figured with the snow freezing up everyone had left. There was a sort of mass exodus at 7pm.

The snow depth on the mountain is very impressive with what looks like 2-4' in most spots.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dude - you have to save big wipe-outs like that for Sunday! Less speed; more "pop" needed on both jumps.
> 
> Seriously, hope you're okay.



Thanks man, my shoulder/arm is killing me today.  Good thing I don't need my arm to ski da bumps.   Hopefully my banged up thigh/hip feels better by Sunday, it's pretty tight and sore today.  No worries though, I'll still be able to compete!

BTW, don't worry I'm sure I'll have a big wipe-out saved up for Sunday!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2008)

why did ski patrol yell at you?

Did you guys ski in the lines on the left side?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> why did ski patrol yell at you?



We'll call it a slight misunderstanding...



2knees said:


> Did you guys ski in the lines on the left side?



They are pretty well skied in, they did a good job of that before I got there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> why did ski patrol yell at you?



Brian and I cut over onto Lower Temptor from the Canyon Run flats to hit the lower jump and the power tripping patroller saw us. I started to challenge him a little bit but quickly shut up and yessed him to death when I realized the guy wouldn't budge. In the end he was cool with us hiking up above the jump a few times.



2knees said:


> Did you guys ski in the lines on the left side?



A little bit. The lines from skier's L to R go like this:


The big sweeping line that the snowbaorders usually struggle down
The next one is the cleanest most consistent line (the one you and I were concentrating on that one night). It needs more traffic to dig in some better troughs. The line is perfect, but the troughs are flat. Easy to ski and probably one that will be part of the contest.
Third over from the left - the other good line. Much more rutty and one funky turn, but if it's soft it will be a good one to ski in the comp.
The two far right lines are the ones we were skiing on Tuesday and I didn't ski those at all yesterday.
Some decent bumps for a bit after the upper roller/jump. The flats are still sort of bump-less. That's a good spot to just let them run with plenty of room to scrub speed before the final jump. The bumps after the jump is only 3 or so rows and more just like slush piles. They plan to seed down a little further. I wish I could get back out before the comp, but the only chance I'll have to practice is Sunday morning if it's soft enough.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2008)

nice breakdown.  thanks

I cant believe none of you punks took a pic of the kickers.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice breakdown.  thanks
> 
> I cant believe none of you punks took a pic of the kickers.



I would have shot video if I had the camera. I wasn't exactly planning on yesterday afternoon. Luckily all my ski stuff was left in the car.

The first jump is a side to side "roller". Pretty long approach to it. The roller itself is small in height, probably 3'. Chris Sullivan indicates the plan to build in some defined kicker-type lips. The lower jumps are pretty big. The skier's right one is bigger. The one on the left is a more difficult approach. I would say they're around 5' tall and 8' wide each. They are clearly visible from the parking lot.

I think loafer was taking some pics of Warren on Temptor. Perhaps he caught the kickers in one of his pic?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot my camera in the car, otherwise I would have snapped a few pics.  Greg's explanation is pretty accurate though...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are the two pictures that I took of Temptor:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2008)

That first one must be from just below, or even on top of the first jump.  You can see the two large lower kickers in the background.  I'm guessing the second one is from the same spot, only looking up the trail?


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Here are the two pictures that I took of Temptor:



There ya go. loafer was on the roller for these pics. You can see how much was cleared for the approach and landing.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That first one must be from just below, or even on top of the first jump. You can see the two large lower kickers in the background. I'm guessing the second one is from the same spot, only looking up the trail?


 
Yes both pictures are from the same spot. I was afraid to move, lest I get mowed down by Greg, or even worse by my son.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Here are the two pictures that I took of Temptor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap!!!  Looks like those bottom two could send you into orbit


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy crap!!!  Looks like those bottom two could send you into orbit



Indeed Not really up, but out. Hit them slow and pop yourself up. I hit them too fast one time and cleared what little downhill landing there is...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got back from Sundown, went down Temptor once, bumps doing good, but not too skiers many going down other then two guys working them manually by hand.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just got back from Sundown, went down Temptor once, bumps doing good, but not too skiers many going down other then two guys working them manually by hand.



powhunter and jonnypoach, I'm sure....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just got back from Sundown, went down Temptor once, bumps doing good, but not too skiers many going down other then two guys working them manually by hand.



maybe that was me and jonnypoach...we are from southington too...next time lets hook up for some turns


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably was you two, I think one of you had a dark sweat shirt on. If it was, you two didn't look to bad on the bumps the few time I watched on my lift ride up.I am not much of a bump person, just kinda slide through a few at a time to make it down in one piece. Just wanted to check them out since I read so much about them here.

I will probably head up there again tomorrow to get some turns in and will keep an eye out for you two.


----------

